# Need some advice/problem solving!



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

so i am hunting a 120 acre piece of property in central minnesota, the land surrounding my property was relatively untouched for the most part, until i harvested 2 nice bucks and several does. There is a large swamp that the deer bed in and come out of in the evenings and i have several stands set on the edge of it. however, one of my better spots was screwed up last year due to the neighgbors building a large box stand right on the corner of their property, and the corn that the deer go to also has a stand on it now, so the deer have become basically nocturnal. in between the swamp and the field is my land and it is mostly pasture, i have permission to put food plots in, how should i make this food plot so the deer will come out before dark again without the neighbors messing it up? thanks for any info!


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Whitetail, if it was my land, I'd say screw the food plot and plant a thick bedding area dead middle of your place. Junipers, willows, blow downs, brush like crazy. Make them stop on your place to bed down instead of going to the swamp. You eliminate one of the stands or at least lessen its impact on your hunting area. You can't do much about a corn field or the stand there, but a few apple trees and some small patches of alfalpha might do the trick to tease them out of the bedding area during shooting light. It will take a few years to get it up to where the deer will use it, but then you will have it forever. I would go for a more permanent solution rather than a year to year deal. Just my thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i'd do the same thing as big guy said but i still would put a small food plot in there somewhere. couldnt hurt


----------

